# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Προβλημα με καλωδιωση κεραιας

## irakleitos

Καλησπέρα, 
το προβλημα ειναι το εξης:
Προσπαθω να πιασω σημα στο υπογειο χωρις επιτυχια.
Λοιπον υπαρχει μια κεραια που δινει σε 3 οροφους με splitter 1:3 φευγουν 3 καλωδια, στον πρωτο δειχνει κανονικα (ισχυς 65% ποιοτητα 97%) στο ισογειο παλι δειχνει οκ και στο υπογειο 40-50% και ποιοτητα 0 και η ισχυς δεν ειναι σταθερη αυξομειωνεται.
Παλιοτερα μεχρι πριν καποιους μηνες, εδειχνε και του υπογειου οχι ολα τα καναλια αλλα εδειχνε καποια, αλλα τωρα που τη δοκιμασα δε δειχνει τιποτα.
Η υποδοχη/πριζα στο υπογειο ειναι μια μονο και η συνδεση γινεται καλωδιο με καλωδιο.Δεν υπαρχει πριζακι πλεον. Αυτο ειχε γινει πριν χρονια γιατι επιανε καλυτερα ετσι.Απλα το αναφερω δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια.

Ενωσα κατευθειαν την κεραια με το καλωδιο (χωρις τη μεσολαβηση του splitter) του υπογειου αλλα το μονο που εγινε ηταν να ανεβει λιγο η ισχυς αλλα η ποιοτητα παρεμεινε 0. 
Οποτε λογικα το προβλημα ειναι σε αυτο το καλωδιο.

Ισως να γινεται καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα, ειμαι ασχετος με ηλεκτρονικα απλα ψαχνοντας στο internet οτι βρηκα.
Αν υπαρχει καποια ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## nepomuk

Οπως τα γραφεις δεν βγαζουν και πολυ νοημα , βαλε φωτο να καταλαβουμε.
Επισης ο τηλεοπτικος δεκτης - τηλεοραση ειναι ελεγμενος ; Με αλλη σωστη κεραια - καλωδιο , πιανει; 
Ενισχυτης γραμμης υπαρχει ; Δηλ το σημα απο την κεραια να πηγαινει σε ενα ενισχυτακι γραμμης ,
κι απο εκει να φευγουν 3 και παραπανω καλωδια ,προς τους δεκτες-τηλεορασεις.
Αν τα καλωδια ειναι πολυκαιρισμενα , εχουν παρει υγρασια κτλπ , αλλαζεις το προβληματικο .
Ποσα μετρα ειναι η ολη καλωδιωση ; 
Βοηθησε για να βοηθηθεις.

----------


## stam1982

Ψάξε για σάπια και για οξειδώσεις.Το καλωδιο κατεβαίνει μονοκόμματο στο υπόγειο;Η κεραία είναι σε καλή κατάσταση;

----------


## irakleitos

κεραια -> ενισχυτης -> splitter 1:3 -> 3 καλωδια: 1 για καθε οροφο
οι μετρησεις για ισχυ και ποιοτητα εγιναν απο αποκωδικοποιητες edision, οχι απο καποιο εξειδικευμενο εργαλειο.


εγινε μια δοκιμη χωρις το splitter αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα στην ποιοτητα, παρεμεινε 0
πρωτος ισχυς 65% ποιοτητα 97%
ισογειο ισχυς 69% ποιοτητα 97%
υπογειο ισχυς 40% με 50% ποιοτητα 0


η λυση που μου φαινεται η πιο ευκολη εφαρμοσιμη απο εμενα ειναι ενα εξωτερικο καλωδιο απ το ισογειο.


θα προτιμουσα να γινει απ την υπαρχουσα εντοιχισμενη καλωδιωση


@nepomuk


δοκιμαστηκαν καμποσοι τηλεοπτικοι δεκτες οι οποιοι ειναι λειτουργικοι στους αλλους οροφους, οποτε ναι ειναι ελεγμενοι
δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλη κεραια αλλα πιστευω οτι δε δημιουργει αυτη το προβλημα, ουτε καλωδιο γιατι δε γνωριζω τη διαδικασια αντικαταστασης του εσωτερικα απ τους τοιχους(ατσαλινα?), ειμαι διατεθειμενος να το δοκιμασω αρκει να ειμαι βεβαιος οτι δε θα καταστρεψω τα υπολοιπα καλωδια του καναλιου.
τα καλωδια ειναι 15-20 χρονια, αυτο που οδηγει στο υπογειο δειχνει να ειναι το προβλημα, *υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος τροπος ελεγχου του καλωδιου?*, να αγορασω καποιο πολυμετρο ή δεν εχει νοημα?
στο υπογειο δεν υπαρχει πριζα. υπαρχει το καλωδιο που βγαινει απ τον τοιχο συνδεδεμενο με αλλο καλωδιο (απευθειας χαλκος και μπλενταζ μεταξυ τους) Αυτο ειχε γινει εξαρχης γιατι ηταν αδυναμο το σημα κατω. 
δε γνωριζω ποσα μετρα ειναι η καλωδιωση, υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το μετρησω ακολουθωντας τη διαδρομη του καλωδιου?


@stam1982
Η κεραια ειναι οκ . σε αυτη την ισχυ και ποιοτητα παιζει εδω και χρονια. το splitter εχει σκουριασει λιγο αλλα δουλευει ακομα κομπλε, κι ετσι κι αλλιως οταν το εβγαλα εκτος δεν αλλαξε κατι. το καλωδιο πιστευω πως κατεβαινει μονοκομματο.




Προσπαθησα να ειμαι οσο πιο σαφης μπορουσα.

----------


## mikemtb

> η συνδεση γινεται καλωδιο με καλωδιο.....
> Αν υπαρχει καποια ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη.



Ποντάρω σε χαλασμένη σύνδεση.  Λύσε την, έλεγξε Την,  και Σύνδεσε τον δέκτη πριν από αυτη.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Υπ οψιν : Ασχετος ειμαι ,απο αλλο ανεκδοτο αλλα στη χασει και στη φεξει ασχολουμαι
με την ταρατσα , τα πιατα και τις επιγειες.

Για να βρεθει ακρη ,πας direct απο την κεραια  με το υφισταμενο καλωδιο στο υπογειο - ολα τα αλλα ειναι Off.
Καλο θα ηταν να αποφευγεις τη ματιση καλωδιων και να χρησιμοποιεις βυσματα αρσενικο - θηλυκο στις ενωσεις.
Απο κει και μετα ..ο ενισχυτης  20 ετιας και βαλε , το σπλιτερ  κτλπ  δεν μου καθονται καλα..
Προτεινω εναν απλο φτηνο ενισχυτη ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ  UHF που βγαζει απευθειας  3-4 εξοδους .
Εναν τετοιο χρησιμοποιω και δινω σε  4 ...
Προεχει ομως ο ελεγχος της καλωδιωσης , επισης υποθετω οτι βλεπεις Υμηττο και τεσπα η κεραια λαμβανει ισχυρο σημα.
Με την ψηφιακη εκπομπη σωθηκαμε , με τα αναλογικα χαμος ,απο την ταρατσα της διπλανης εξαωροφης και μονον
βλεπαμε οντας διοροφο το οικημα .Τωρα πλεον με μια Ikusi Nano hd (πολυ μικρο κεραιακι)σημα καμπανα απο τον β οροφο και ας ειμαστε
περικυκλωμενοι απο 6οροφα
Καλη συνεχεια στην εξερευνηση.

----------


## irakleitos

https://i.imgur.com/hijKvDt.jpg

αποσυνδεσα το καλωδιο και το ξανασυνδεσα και ειχε καποιο αποτελεσμα. π.χ. ο skai ειναι το μονο σχετικα σταθερο καναλι, δηλαδη προβαλλει εικονα την περισσοτερη ωρα, καποια αλλα καναλια μπορει να τα δειξει για μια στιγμη και να κοπει παλι το σημα επ' αοριστον.
Η ποιοτητα αυξομειωνεται συνεχως απο 10, 40, 70, 80, 100 κι ολα αυτα απο δευτερολεπτο σε δευτερολεπτο, αναλογα και με το καναλι βεβαια.
οποτε η συνδεση ειναι προβληματικη.
Στην εικονα φαινεται πως ειναι η συνδεση. Τι μου προτεινετε να κανω, να παρω αλλο καλωδιο αρχικα?

Βασικα θα ηθελα να μαθω και το εξης: το καλωδιο που βγαινει απο τον τοιχο ειναι κοντο, προσπαθησα να το τραβηξω να εχω λιγο περιθωριο αλλα δε βγαινει. υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να συμβει αυτο?

----------


## JOUN

Οχι δεν γινεται,ειναι μεσα στον σοβα..
Η λυση οπως ειπες και μονος σου ειναι να μπει καινουριο εξωτερικο καλωδιο απο το υπογειο μεχρι την κεραια οπου εκει θα μπει σε μια δικη του εξοδο στο σπλιτερ.Αν δεν σου φτανουν οι εξοδοι βαλε ενα με περισσοτερες.Οτιδηποτε αλλο κανεις μπορει να δουλεψει αλλα να χαλαει οταν βρεχει ,φυσαει,εχει αναδρομο Ερμη, κλπ κλπ..

----------


## mikemtb

Το μόνο που ιιισως σε γλιτώσει από ένα νέο καλώδιο είναι το κολλητήρι... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## irakleitos

ωραια οποτε θα χρειαστω τουλαχιστον 25m καλωδιο. 
μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε 1,2 ετσι ενδεικτικα? ξερω οτι πρεπει να εχει αντισταση 75 ohms και καλο συντελεστη απομονωσης 
αλλα εχω μπερδευτει λιγο οποτε καλο θα ηταν να μου πει καποιος εμπειρος.

εν τω μεταξυ προκρινω τη λυση απο το ισογειο στο υπογειο γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολα εφαρμοσιμη, 
κι οχι απ την τωρινη κεραια στο υπογειο γιατι θα διασχιζει ολη την ταρατσα πριν κατεβει οποτε θα παει 45m και θα ειναι ασχημο αισθητικα, 
μια δευτερη σκεψη ειναι να δοκιμασω στην αλλη ακρη της ταρατσας σε μια παλια κεραια πλεγμα το καλωδιο το 25m το οποιο θα αγορασω, χωρις ενισχυτη, κι αν δεν παιζει επιστρεφω στη λυση απ το ισογειο.

κολλητηρι δεν εχω για να δοκιμασω

μια συνοπτικη ερωτηση να κανω, το συμπερασμα που βγηκε απ' αυτα που εχω γραψει ειναι το εξης: η τελευταια συνδεση ειναι προβληματικη λογω του καλωδιου συνολικα? π.χ. ειναι πολυ μακρυ για να φτασει το σημα, εχει προβλημα καπου στη διαδρομη ( σημειωτεον οτι ποτε δεν ειχε ιδιαιτερα δυνατο σημα κατω) ή λογω της τελευταιας συνδεσης καλωδιο με καλωδιο?

κι αν ειναι απλα το μηκος το προβλημα, θα ειχε πιθανοτητες καποιος προενισχυτης ειδικα για το καλωδιο που φευγει προς το υπογειο?

----------


## JOUN

Πιστευω οτι εχεις πολλα προβληματα που ολα συμβαλουν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα..
Εχεις παλια καλωδια.
Το καλωδιο που φτανει κατω δεν ειναι ενα κομματι αλλα εχει καποιες συνδεσεις στις πριζες των επανω οροφων.
Εχεις προβλημα στην τελικη συνδεση,δεν συνδεονται ετσι τα καλωδια κεραιας..

Και τελος παντων αφου το πηρες αποφαση και ασχοληθηκες καντο μια φορα σωστα για να ξεμπερδευεις(αφου προφανως εχεις καλο σημα στην περιοχη σου)
Οσο για το καλωδιο πηγαινε σε ενα γνωστο καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου και ζητα ενα  καλης ποιοτητας.Οσο μπορεις και οσο ειναι δυνατον κοιταξε να μην ξεπερασεις τα 30 μετρα(αν γινεται ξαναλεω)
Την λυση με ενισχυτη γραμμης κλπ να την σκεφτεσαι σαν τελευταια-τελευταια αν ολα τα αλλα αποτυχουν..

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με μια εύκολη και φτηνή δοκιμή: πάρε ένα σετ βύσματα κεραίας αρσενικό - θηλυκό, για να κάνεις πιο σωστή σύνδεση αντί για την τραγική μάτιση που έχεις. Ίσιωσε προσεκτικά το κεντρικό μονόκλωνο καλώδιο (δεδομένου ότι δεν σου περισσεύει για να το κόψεις), καθάρισέ το με ένα ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο μέχρι να γυαλίσει, και βάλε τα βύσματα για να κάνεις τη σύνδεση, να δεις αν έχει αποτέλεσμα. Εννοείται ότι θα συνδέσεις και τη θωράκιση στισ διαιρούμενς κυλινδρικές επαφές των βυσμάτων!

----------


## irakleitos

Εκανα καποιες μικροαλλαγες στα φις κι αυτη τη στιγμη παιζουν τα περισσοτερα καναλια, τα περισσοτερα στο οριο βεβαια αλλα δεν εσπαγε η εικονα, 
οποτε πλεον κλινω στο να κανω καποιες μικροβελτιωσεις, οι οποιες φαινεται να ειναι αρκετες. 
Απλα δεν εχω ξανασχοληθει με το αντικειμενο και μου παιρνει αρκετο χρονο ψαχνοντας και προσπαθωντας να μην κανω πατατα.

Οποτε λοιπον θα αλλαξω καλωδιο απο την κεραια μεχρι τον ενισχυτη και αντικατασταση καποιων μεσα στο σπιτι: cavel sat730b ειναι η επιλογη μου, καινουριο splitter F type και βυσματα f type αντι RF στα καλωδια που κατεβαινουν(να επιλεξω κατι συγκεκριμενο ή ολα ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια?), γιατι διαβασα οτι εχουν λιγοτερες απωλειες. Τετοιο βυσμα F σκεφτομαι να βαλω και στην τελικη συνδεση στο υπογειο, αλλα ειναι τοσο στο οριο εκει τα πραγματα που φοβαμαι μην το αχρηστεψω τελειως.

----------

